# Magia por categorías > Cartomagia >  necesito consejo

## jorgeo

Saludos cartomagos!!! me he iniciado hace poco en este mundo y me gustaria k me recomendarais algun buen truco que no necesite mucha manipulacion porque me han recomendado que cuando haga varios trucos seguidos empiece por algunos que no requieran mucha habilidad y sea dificil que te pillen, tengo el de canuto pero aun no e encontrado ninguno k me convenzca

----------


## guille

Si tienes el canuto, tienes para muuucho muuucho  tiempo, es de los mejores libros de cartomagia empiezas desde 0 y acabas sabiendo bastante, hay juegos muy buenos y esta todo muy bien explicado.

Tambien puedes comprarte algun libro de la triologia light de roberto giobbi que son juegos automaticos que estan muy bien  :Smile1:  

espero haberte ayudado

un saludo,

Pd: no digas truco di juego, o algunos de este foro te van a matar xD  :Wink:

----------


## The Black Prince

Dos negras dos rojas, doble predicción.Para juego más sencillos mirate la serie light

----------


## Cuasimago

*Jorgeo en su presentación dice:*



> Principalmente me gusta la cartomagia y es en lo que dedico casi todo mi tiempo puesto que *es la modalidad que mas fácil me parece*


(no se porque me dá la sensación de que este mensaje ya lo he escrito no hace mucho)

La cartomagia, puede parecerte facil, Pero te equivocas y no sabes cuanto.

En todas las ramas de la magia se pueden hacer juegos simples o automáticos, pero tal vez sea en cartomagia donde más pronto puedas hacer que se sorprenda la gente que te rodea. Por eso piensas que es facil.

Puedes hacer juegos automaticos con cartas, hacer desaparecer un pañuelo con fp, un juego de mentalismo automatico, un juego con cubiletes, o desaparecer una moneda de la forma más simple.
Pero no puedes juzgar aún la dificultad de ninguna rama magica. Llevas solo tres meses y aún no te has enfrentado a juegos como "la dama inquieta" "Agua y aceite" "maldición gitana" "carta blanca"... y cientos de juegos más, que no se consiguen hacer si no es a base de técnicas muy refinadas y *años de practica* y más practica.

Por eso te aconsejo que sigas con el Canuto, que es un libro en el que vienen juegos muy buenos para tu nivel, y poco a poco ya iras consiguiendo hacer cosas más complicadas. No por ello dejes de lado la numismagia, porque practicando, todo se consigue. Un dia tras otro no te sale nada, y de repente otro día cualquiera te sale sin darte cuenta. El cerebro humano tiene la facultad de convertir en automática cualquier actividad rutinaria (yo a veces conduciendo, me he puesto a pensar en algo y varios kilometros más adelante me he dado cuenta de que he conducido sin pensar que lo hacía, y sin embargo no he cometido ningún error).

Lo dicho... en el canuto vienen juegos muy buenos. Si piensas que son demasiado faciles empieza por los del final del libro y ya está. Dudo mucho que puedas hacerlos, asi que... mejor ve paso a paso. Si necesitas juegos fáciles que te motiven, la serie Light. Pero si quieres ser un buen cartomano... practica el canuto y dentro de un par de años, cuando vayas por la mitad del libro mas o menos, nos vuelves a contar lo de la cartomagia facil. 

Un saludo y bienvenido al foro.  :P

----------


## Zen

:shock: ¿Que no te convence ninguno del C.F ?? no me lo creo.
Si buscas juegos automaticos, en ese libro tienes algunos buenisimos, por ejemplo "doble predicion".

----------


## Benji_

La respuesta rapida: Claramente "Doble Predición" es tu juego. Si ese juego te parece complicado, preparate a lo que viene  :Wink1: . Otra opción (algo más compleja), es "Fuera de este mundo" (o era del universo?).

 La respuesta elaborada: Es interesante ver juegos automáticos, pero también ir progresando en todas las técnicas. En el canuto vienen un par de ellos buenos (automáticos digo), que con una presentación adecuada puede dejar pasmados a más de uno y a más de dos.

 Por otra parte, si quieres tener una "enciclopedia" de juegos automáticos con los que poder empezar sin manipulación y ademas tener un pool de 60 y pico juegos automáticos para incrementar tu repertorio, mírate la serie de los light de Roberto gGobbi. Para mí, auténticas joyas de la cartomagia.

De todas formas "el canuto es el camino" (y no es cuestión de drogas  :Wink1: ), es   un mejor que buen comienzo (al menos lo ha sido para mí  :Smile1: ).

Un saludo,

----------


## shark

> Saludos cartomagos!!! me he iniciado hace poco en este mundo y me gustaria * me recomendarais algun buen truco que no necesite mucha manipulacion porque me han recomendado que cuando haga varios trucos seguidos empiece por algunos que no requieran mucha habilidad y sea dificil que te pillen, *tengo el de canuto pero aun no e encontrado ninguno * me convenzca*


hacia tiempo que no oia una burrada de ese calibre.  :evil:

----------


## ALEX ALAN

Tu no has leido el libro. 

Has leido por encima algunos de los juegos y no has entendido nada.

Estudialo despacio y si no encuentras nada; lo que no te convence es lo 

mucho que hay que estudiar para hacer un poco de *Magia*. :roll:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Saludos cartomagos!!! me he iniciado hace poco en este mundo y me gustaria * *me recomendarais algun buen truco* que no necesite mucha manipulacion porque me han recomendado que cuando haga varios trucos seguidos empiece por algunos que no requieran mucha habilidad y sea dificil que te pillen, tengo el de canuto pero aun no e encontrado ninguno * me convenzca


Te voy a recomendar el mejor truco:

http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopic.php?t=10032

No tengas prisa por lucirte. Estudia (he dicho estudia, no 'pasa los ojos sobre) el canuto, ya que es el libro que tienes. Dentro de unos meses nos cuentas cómo te va.

----------


## jorgeo

Ola de nuevo. Quizas no haya dicho bien lo que queria decir. No podria estar mas de acuerdo en que el canuto es un gran libro donde te enseñan todo lo esencial pero lo que queria decir es que ya se hacer trucos "dificiles" ( al menos para mi) como el de la magia del abuelo  o el mago contra el tahur del canuto e incluso me he atrevido a hacerlos a mis amigos con un buen resultado. Teneis razon en que no me he estudiado el canuto puesto que por decirlo de alguna manera queria llegar pronto al final del libro y se que es un error de rookie pero todos somos humanos. Lo que realmente queria decir es que me aconsejarais algunos trucos para realizar en  cualquier momento porque siempre hay alguien que te dice "hazme un truco" y queria que me recomendarais los que os parecieran mejor.

----------


## The Black Prince

Fuera del universo(la preparación la puedes hacer en el lavabo), doble predicción y dos rojas dos negras.

----------


## ign

> Fuera del universo(la preparación la puedes hacer en el lavabo)...


También puedes hacerla delante del público.

----------


## Marco Antonio

Vuelvo a repetir algo que hemos dicho multitud de veces.... El canuto no es un libro de iniciación. O por lo menos no un libro con el que se debería comenzar si lo que realmente quieres es hacer juegos al día siguiente.

Yo intentaría hacerme con los volúmenes de cartomagia fácil de Florensa.

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

En los libros de Roberto Light hay varios juegos automaticos bastante buenos.
Los mejores como ya han dicho son. doble prediccion, fuera de este universo, el mago perezoso de lorayne...etc

Saludos!:D

----------


## guille

McAlvaro escribió


> En los libros de *Roberto Light* hay varios juegos automaticos bastante buenos.
> Los mejores como ya han dicho son. *doble prediccion, fuera de este universo*, el mago perezoso de lorayne...etc


Doble predicción y fuera *del* universo (no de este  :Wink:  ) son del Canuto.. :roll:

----------


## The Black Prince

> Iniciado por The Black Prince
> 
> Fuera del universo(la preparación la puedes hacer en el lavabo)...
> 
> 
> También puedes hacerla delante del público.


Totalmente cierto pero bueno mejor no tentar a la suerte ^_^

----------


## runnerbcn

> Llevas solo tres meses y aún no te has enfrentado a juegos como "la dama inquieta" "Agua y aceite" "maldición gitana" "carta blanca"... y cientos de juegos más, que no se consiguen hacer si no es a base de técnicas muy refinadas y *años de practica* y más practica.


A mi me gusta la magia desde que tengo uso de razón, llevo practicando con las cartas desde que iba al instituto, hace tantos años ya que ni lo quiero recordar, y sé que jamás me enfrentaré a esos juegos que mencionas, más que nada porque mi objetivo no es perfeccionar ese tipo de juegos. Me van más las cosas sencillas, no sé si me explico. Y supongo que, como yo, debe haber mucha gente. A ver si ahora va a resultar que por ley hay que llegar a perfeccionar esos juegos ("La Dama Inquieta", sólo de pensarlo ya me entran los siete males...)

De todas formas, decir que los automáticos del Canuto no te convencen, sólo puede significar dos cosas, o que no tienes el libro, o que lo tienes pero no lo has leído.

Saludos.

----------


## Cuasimago

> A ver si ahora va a resultar que por ley hay que llegar a perfeccionar esos juegos


1º.- Si quieres ser *cartomano*... mi respuesta es SI.
2º.- Si quieres ser *truquero*... mi respuesta es NO.

Para la segunda repuesta sobra el Canuto. Con la trilogia light vas sobrado.
Para la primera respuesta, el Canuto es solo la punta del iceberg.

----------


## Rafa505

Así que el que no tenga como objetivo perfeccionar "la Dama Inquieta" o juegos de ese estilo según tú será un truquero, ¿no?.

----------


## runnerbcn

> A ver si ahora va a resultar que por ley hay que llegar a perfeccionar esos juegos
> 			
> 		
> 
> 1º.- Si quieres ser *cartomano*... mi respuesta es SI.
> 2º.- Si quieres ser *truquero*... mi respuesta es NO.
> 
> Para la segunda repuesta sobra el Canuto. Con la trilogia light vas sobrado.
> Para la primera respuesta, el Canuto es solo la punta del iceberg.


Osea, por esa regla de tres, el abuelito que embelesa a sus nietos haciéndoles un simple jueguecito automático con cartas es un truquero. Ya lo tengo más claro...

Saludos.

----------


## raszagar

*Cuasimago* muchos cartomagos no saben hacer la dama inquieta ni necesitan aprenderla, y pueden tener un nivel profesional con otros juegos muy distintos.
En cuanto a lo de "truquero" creo que te has pasado, hay magos que se dedican a varias disciplinas, y no son truqueros ni cartomagos, pero que no por ello dejan de ser magos. 
Donde dices "cartomanos" supongo que te referiras a los magos que se especializan en la manipulacion de cartas, sino no lo entiendo.

Por supuesto con esto no quiero decir que esos juegos no necesiten perfeccionarse, todos los juegos con mucha tecnica lo requieren, incluso algunos con poca tecnica se deben perfeccionar y ensayar mucho antes de hacerselo a alguien.

Saludos!

----------


## raszagar

Hablando del tema principal, puedes buscar en el foro juegos matematicos y automaticos, tambien hay un hilo que habla de juegos automaticos favoritos:

http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopic.php?t=11165

Saludos!

----------


## Cuasimago

> hay magos que se dedican a varias disciplinas


En el caso de mi post, hablo de *cartomagos*... o sea magos especializados en Cartomágia. No en otras disciplinas. Un mentalista no tiene por que saber hacer ningún juego de cartas, ni siquiera automaticos.

Por lo demás creo que mi mensaje es claro. No se puede llamar Cartomago a una persona que solo se dedica a hacer juegos automaticos. Para ser carpintero tienes que saber hacer puertas. Si solo sabes poner el pomo... NO ERES CARPINTERO. A ver si empezamos a llamar al pan, pan y al vino, vino para evitar errores de interpretación. Yo hablo de CARTOMAGOS y de JUEGOS, no de ABUELITOS ni de JUEGUECITOS. Palmer también es abuelo, y René lavand, y también entretienen a sus nietos.

Si os hace ilusión llamar mago o cartomago al abuelo que embelesa a los niños con juegos simples y automaticos, allá vosotros. El pensamiento es libre. pero entonces me estais poniendo al mismo nivel a la carpintería y el bricolaje (lo cual no me afecta para nada en mi vida diaria). Y Tamariz entonces no tiene definición... es como todos.

Una cosa es que en medio de tus rutinas utilices juegos automaticos (muchos de ellos buenisimos).Además me parecen indispensables.Y otra muy distinta es que bases tus repertorios en ellos.

Un Cartomago es que el crea MAGIA con cartas y un truquero es el que hace TRUCOS con cartas. Entre uno y otro hay un mundo.

Ah..., y al que crea ILUSIÖN yo le llamo ILUSIONISTA. Y eso si que lo puede hacer el abuelito.

----------


## swaze

El tiempo que llevo en la magia de forma algo mas continua y seria ( leyendo practicando y volviendo a leer) es relativamente corto, pero tengo bien claro que para ser cartomago, no es imprescindible saber hacer ninguna rutina en concreto, ni la del agua y aceite, ni la de la dama inquieta ni ninguna otra, sino conocer numerosas tecnicas y saber aplicarlas rozando la perfección.

Lo digo porque dais la impresión de que solo existen 2 grupos, juegos, o trucos automáticos por un lado y el agua y aceite junto con La dama Inquieta por otro y no es así, un cartomago no tiene porque saber realizar esas rutinas, aunque si debería conocer las tecnicas que se emplean en ellas pues por lo que se son muy comunes en este mundillo.

[quote="Cuasimago"]


> Un Cartomago es que el crea MAGIA con cartas y un truquero es el que hace TRUCOS con cartas. Entre uno y otro hay un mundo.


Genial, porque yo h visto a gente crear magia con cartas usando lo que llamáis "juegos automáticos" y también los he visto crear magia con cartas usando juegos distintos a los que mencionáis. así que creo que lo que realmente diferencia a uno de otros no es el espectáculo o el juego que te hagan en un momento dado o su repertorio, sino el tiempo y ganas que le hayan dedicado cada uno.

Es mi modesta opinión.

----------


## runnerbcn

> Un Cartomago es que el crea MAGIA con cartas y un truquero es el que hace TRUCOS con cartas


Y el aficionado (abuelito o estudiante de secundaria, me da igual) que disfruta haciendo juegos con cartas, de mayor o menor complejidad, pero sin osar enfrentarse a juegos de alta dificultad técnica, porque considere que no le hace falta alcanzar tal grado de perfección, si sólo quiere entretener de vez en cuando en una cena a los amigos y familiares ¿qué es, mago o truquero? Porque según se desprende de lo que dices, mago seguro que no es (y probablemente tengas razón), pero lo de truquero..., eso ya me toca un poco más la moral. Y el que sólo vive para dominar a la perfección un juego de alta dificultad, obviando otras cosas como la presentación, la correcta comunicación con el espectador, o incluso añadir más juegos a su repertorio, pero al final consigue que su ejecución sea perfectamente precisa e invisible, pero que cuando lo ves te aburres porque no te está comunicando nada ¿qué es, mago o truquero?
¿Y tú qué eres, mago o truquero? ¿Ya dominas la Inquieta?
Podemos llamar al pan pan y al vino vino, pero también podemos abrir un poco los ojos y darnos cuenta de que no todo es blanco o negro, de que no todos los aficionados son truqueros, ni todos los técnicos son magos.
PD: Y Tamariz, y tantos otros, va en otro grupo aparte que todos estos; Tamariz es un Gran Maestro.
PD2: Como esto se está desviando del tema del hilo, voy a poner punto y final.

Saludos.

----------


## ALEX ALAN

La reacción del publico es la única que decide si uno es un *Mago* o un *"truquero piscinero"*y nadie mas...............................................  .....por muy entendido y experto que uno sea. :mrgreen:

----------


## Cuasimago

> Genial, porque yo h visto a gente crear magia con cartas usando lo que llamáis "juegos automáticos" y también los he visto crear magia con cartas usando juegos distintos a los que mencionáis. así que creo que lo que realmente diferencia a uno de otros no es el espectáculo o el juego que te hagan en un momento dado o su repertorio, sino el tiempo y ganas que le hayan dedicado cada uno.


Si leeis *con atención* mis post (cosa que no habeis hecho) os dareis cuenta que eso es exactamente lo mismo que llevo diciendo desde el principio.




> no es imprescindible saber hacer ninguna rutina en concreto, ni la del agua y aceite, ni la de la dama inquieta ni ninguna otra, sino conocer numerosas tecnicas y saber aplicarlas rozando la perfección.





> un cartomago no tiene porque saber realizar esas rutinas, aunque si debería conocer las tecnicas que se emplean en ellas pues por lo que se son muy comunes en este mundillo.


¿Y no es esto lo que yo estoy diciendo? ¿y una vez que domines las técnicas? ¿no intentarias hacer esos juegos? lo dificil no es el juego, sino la técnica en si.




> Para la segunda repuesta *sobra el Canuto*. Con la trilogia light vas sobrado.


lo cual quiere decir, que si no te interesa la técnica... pues eso. Vas sobrado.



> Para la primera respuesta, el Canuto es solo la punta del iceberg.


Lo cual quiere decir, que si quieres aprender MAGIA... pues eso. La punta del iceberg.



> A mi me gusta la magia desde que tengo uso de razón, llevo practicando con las cartas desde que iba al instituto, hace tantos años ya que ni lo quiero recordar


Yo monto en bicicleta desde los cinco años todos los dias.



> y sé que jamás me enfrentaré a esos juegos que mencionas


Nunca voy a correr un Tour ni un Giro.



> no todos los aficionados son truqueros, ni todos los técnicos son magos.


Por supuesto que no. ¿En que lugar de mis mensajes se desprende lo contrario? Se trata de inculcar el amor por este arte a una persona que nos pide consejo. Podemos recomendarle cientos de juegos para hacer a sus amigos y familiares o podemos invitarle a que estudie, practique técnicas y se convierta en mago.
Pero por desgracia para el foro, todo lo que se dice se interpreta como uno quiere y se le da el significado que a cada cual le conviene en cada momento o según el estado de animo que tenga en ese momento.



> Y el que sólo vive para dominar a la perfección un juego de alta dificultad, obviando otras cosas como la presentación, la correcta comunicación con el espectador


Si lo hace de esa forma, no lo va a dominar a la perfección. El juego es un TODO que incluye todas esas cosas, presentación, comunicación, teatro, misdirección, tecnica... no se puede eliminar ninguna de ellas (si no busca la perfección, puede eliminarlas incluso todas)



> ¿Y tú qué eres, mago o truquero? ¿Ya dominas la Inquieta?


Te remito a mi Nick.
Y concretamente con la dama inquieta, me pasa lo mismo que a ti. Me entran los siete males al igual que con todos los juegos complicados que andan funcionando por este mundillo. Que más quisiera yo que dominar esos juegos. Pero estoy en ello y tarde o temprano lo haré. Si me limitase a la serie Light no podria hacer esta afirmación.

Y por último (y es lo último que voy a decir en este hilo) MAGIA se puede hacer con una naranja, una piedra, una moneda, un vaso, o una carta. Y TRUCOS se pueden hacer con una colección de bicycles, un elefante, o un conejo. Como dice Suaze lo que realmente diferencia a uno de otros no es el espectáculo o el juego que te hagan en un momento dado o su repertorio, sino el tiempo y ganas que le hayan dedicado cada uno. Y como dice ALEX La reacción del publico es la única que decide si uno es un Mago o un truquero.

----------


## Marco Antonio

Yo solamente voy a decir unas cuantas frases sencillas.

.- Mirar los juegos automáticos de la trilogía light y fijaros quienes los crearon. ¿son truqueros?

.- Dai Vernon podría haber deleitado, y de hecho lo hacía, solamente con juegos automáticos, él decía que aprendía técnicas para perfeccionarlos. ¿era truquero?

y termino...

Aplicando tu definición, he visto truqueros mejores "magos" que otros que lo son o que van de magos. Hacer magia es crear ilusión así que o está mal aplicada la palabra "truquero" (que además no es ese su significado). 

truquero, según la real academia de la lengua es una persona que cuida una mesa de trucos. Aquí siempre estamos aplicando la palabra truquero de forma despectiva, es decir, lo que realmente queremos decir es un tío, no que haga trucos, sino que hace juegos mal hechos, incompletos o que no se prepara bien. Para mí, una persona que haga trucos bien hilados y con buena presentación es un MAGO. Por eso no entiendo bien la clasificación de truqueros que proponéis. 

Un saludo

----------


## Cuasimago

A ver Marco antonio.
No voy a citar tu mensaje, porque creo que no te podrías haber expresado mejor. Estoy de acuerdo contigo en TODO.
Ademas haces una auntentica definicion de lo que para mi es un truquero. El que hace juegos mal hechos o sin preparación. !Eso es un truquero¡.

Y ahora decidme. ¿En que lugar de mis post digo lo contrario?
¿Por que se tergiversan las palabras para que signifiquen otra cosa?

El problema que yo veo es que opinamos y rebatimos, sin leer lo que se ha escrito anteriormente.

HISTORIA DE ESTE HILO:

1º.- Jorgeo en su segundo mensaje nos hace una pregunta sobre cartomágia.
2º.- En su primer mensaje (el de presentación) nos dice que lleva tres meses con la cartomagia, porque *le parece la rama de la magia más facil.*
3º.- Le contesto diciendo que se equivoca. Que si le parece facil es porque aún (solo lleva tres meses) no se ha enfrentado a juegos complicados (aquí entra en escena "la dama inquieta"

Y sin leer (o sin entender) mi mensaje se contesta que "a ver si ahora por ley hay que llegar a perfeccionar esos juegos".

¿donde digo que haya que perfeccionarlos? Le estoy explicando que la cartomagia NO ES FACIL.
Y en ningún otro momento estoy diciendo otra cosa que no sea lo mismo que decís todos, La trilogia LIGHT es una autentica maravilla, la cual me siento orgulloso de poseer y practicar. 
Los juegos automáticos son ACOJONANTES en todas sus facetas.
¿Donde digo lo contrario?
Estoy contestando a una persona que dice que *ningún juego del Canuto le convence* y le intento inculcar el amor por este arte y su técnica (la cual yo no domino ni por asomo) Y aqui entra en escena "EL TRUQUERO".
Si una persona quiere solamente hacer trucos fáciles, mal presentados, sin técnica... es un TRUQUERO y sobra el canuto.
Sin embargo.., si lo que quiere es ser un buen Cartomago, el Canuto es el principio. Sus juegos son impresionantes y si alguien dice que esos juegos no son de calidad y no le convencen, pienso que es porque *lo único que quiere es hacer trucos.
*
¿Como le llamais vosotros a eso?

Nadie está llamando truquero a nadie en el foro. Creo que la trayectoria de colaboración de todos nosotros en este y otros foros, ya nos define suficientemente como *MAGOS, CUASIMAGOS, AFICIONADOS O PROFESIONALES* En ningún momento nos define como Truqueros, ya que estos entran en el foro para aprender trucos, y cuando se dán cuenta de que aqui no se enseñan.., no vuelven.

Espero que con esto se aclare el tema, y no se le den más vueltas a la perdiz. Me parece absurdo que se me intente convencer de algo en lo que ya creo, o se me intente rebatir una idea que es común entre todos los que hemos participado en este hilo.

Y ahora si es mi último mensaje en el hilo, por que creo que lo tengo todo dicho y quien no lo entienda, que vuelva a leer el hilo desde el principio.

----------


## Marco Antonio

Si, mi comentario no iba precisamente por ti Quasi.... 

Creo que no existe diferencia entre un mago y una persona que haga trucos bien hechos (de hecho para mi son lo mismo), aunque en este foro se encabezonan, muchas veces, en decir lo contrario. Yo no uso el término truco porque lo relaciono siempre con engaño (en el sentido despectivo de la palabra), y aquí cuando se quiere desprestigiar a alguien se le dice que hace trucos y no magia. 

Después de aclarar esto, tienes razón en cuanto a la cartomagia, pero también es la más accesible, ya que el material es barato. Las monedas también lo son pero técnicamente (por lo menos en el comienzo) son más complicadas, no existen juegos práticamente automáticos, y los que hay, para realizarlos, hay que conocer como mínimo algunos pases. Así que, la cartomagia NO ES FACIL, pero si es más accesible al principio. 

Un abrazo.

----------


## elmagopi

Lo primero y lo más importante que aconsejaría para ser un buen mago es decir juego de magia, no truco de magia. Es normal que lo diga la gente profana, debido a su ignorancia sobre el tema. Eso lo primero. Lo segundo, en la serie light de Roberto Giobbi (light, super light y extra light) prácticamente todos los juegos que salen son automáticos, y están muy bien. Algunos de ellos los ejecuto a día de hoy, y me dan mucho éxito. Todo ello, por supuesto, con una buena presentación. En lo referente a Cartomagia Fundamental de Vicente Canuto (que a modo de curiosidad diré que nació el mismo día que Juan Tamariz, el 18 de octubre, pero con 12 años de diferencia. Tamariz en el año 42 y Vicente Canuto en el 54) no hay que leerlo de principio a fin, como si fuera una novela, puesto que no lo es. Hay que dedicarle el tiempo que haga falta. En algunos casos será poco, bien porque leas deprisa o porque se te dé demasiado bien; y en otros casos será porque le dediques más tiempo y lo prefieras practicar durante más tiempo.


Por otro lado, también quería comentar que FUERA DE ESTE MUNDO y FUERA DEL UNIVERSO son dos juegos totalmente distintos. Y yo, siempre que hago el FUERA DE ESTE MUNDO, que es de mis juegos preferidos, siempre le doy la baraja al espectador para que la mezcle. Luego, miro las cartas y cojo siempre las rojas (lógicamente, luego las negras) y le digo si cree que son rojas o negras. Os puedo asegurar y sin excepción que el éxito lo tengo asegurado. Que no dejan de decirse: ... pero si las puso donde yo le dije, pero si lo hizo claramente..., etc.


Y un consejo final para tener éxito haciendo magia es que te olvides de que eres mago y que estás haciendo magia. Se supone, y sólo se supone, que no tiene truco, por lo tanto, debemos olvidarnos de todo eso. Estamos haciendo un juego y punto.


Espero que mi aportación haya sido de gran ayuda y utilidad. Saludos mágicos.

----------


## thrasher

¬¬ mentiroso ajaoajoajaoja

buta yo e buskado por todos lados el canuto y no lo puedo pillar =( en mi ciudad no hay ni una tienda de magia ni nada 

[vivo en concepcion-chile]

----------


## elmagopi

Una de las normas del foro es no decir tacos ni palabras malsonantes. Ya que estás hablando con gente de otros países, lo menos que podías hacer es hablar con respeto y preguntar más y hablar menos. Si preguntas, se te responde. Y para tu información te diré que hay muchísimas tiendas de magia en las que venden el libro de Vicente Canuto, Cartomagia fundamental. En fin, ese es mi comentario.

----------


## thrasher

> Una de las normas del foro es no decir tacos ni palabras malsonantes. Ya que estás hablando con gente de otros países, lo menos que podías hacer es hablar con respeto y preguntar más y hablar menos. Si preguntas, se te responde. Y para tu información te diré que hay muchísimas tiendas de magia en las que venden el libro de Vicente Canuto, Cartomagia fundamental. En fin, ese es mi comentario.


buta otra ves tu, siempre llorando por mis post, te aviso que los estroy arreglando todos .. 

y respecto a lo del libro, no se si leiste que yo vivo en CONCEPCION de CHILE, haber si lo saves todo dime, en que parte lo venden aqui?, gracias

----------


## Vicentico

Hola a todos.

               Me he leído todos los mensajes de este tema y vaya tela como se va desviando de la pregunta original. Jorgeo pregunta una cosa y dice otra del libro de Vicente Canuto con la que no estoy de acuerdo. Es el libro que estoy usando desde casi un año y es buenísimo, por lo menos para mi. Que dice que no hay juegos que le convenzan, a mi no hay ninguno que no me guste y disfruto haciendo desde la doble predicción que impresiona a cualquiera que se lo hagas hasta cualquier otro que requiera un poco de manipulación. Yo creo que lo primero es que nos definas que tipo de juegos o efectos son los que convencen y a lo mejor se te puede ayudar mejor. Y a trasher, decirle que si tiene interés en comprar el libro que busque en otra ciudad, como hizo mi mujer cuando me lo regaló, o incluso comprarlo en otro país donde lo tengan, yo he comprado otras cosas en EEUU y no he tenido problemas y me ha salido incluso más barato que aquí.

----------


## jorgeo

Vicentico, a mi tambien me parece un libro fantastico y nunca dije lo contrario lo k dije es k los juegos automaticos no me terminan de convencer. Hay alguno como el dos rojas y dos negras k tiene un efecto rompedor pero no me gusta hacer muchos juegos con dl porque me han recomendado k no abuse de el porque la gente no es tonta y al final se va a dar cuenta y me van a pillar. Lo unico k pedia era k me dijeran sus juegos favoritos para ver si me gustaba a mi tambien, nada mas. solo queria ver que efectos os gustaban para hacer a mis amigos cuando me dijeran haznos un juego o algo. espero habereme explicado bien

----------


## Tereso

yo estoy atoradísimo con el ritual del full... en fin me parece un automático de alto calibre jejeje cuando lo domine seré un verdadero truquero en condiciones 8-) 

Me gusta mucho el juego de la doble predicción, automático a más no poder.... 

¿La deliciosa cuenta atras? es una pequeña joyita cuya presentación simplemente para mi vale la pena....

Tal vez si pones un poco más de imaginación en la lectura de la presentación de los juegos, te ganches con alguno, sucede que yo los leo y los releo y me lo imagino y pues sí me voy ganchando... vale mucho la pena que busques lo bueno que tiene cada cosa para ti y desechar lo malo.

¡Saludos a magos y truqueros :Wink1: !

----------


## Vicentico

Desde ese punto de vista no te puedo quitar la razón, como dice el refran "Para gustos colores, para los jardines las flores y para las te*** los sujetadores". Yo no hago dos juegos seguidos con tecnicas parecidas, y dos que no me fallan nunca y se quedan pasmados son la doble predicción y la Dama que se ruboriza. Este lo hago a veces con una baraja roja y un rey que como tiene sangre azul se convierte en azul. Luego mientras están boquiabiertos quito de enmedio el rey de la baraja roja y se la doy que la examinen para que vean que no hay otro. Con una buena presentación no hay juego que no impresione, da igual que sea automatico que no.

----------


## armandotrompeta

Jorgeo ¿tu como haces el DF? Es que la forma dificil suele ser tambien la mas dificil de pillar. Si has llegado a la mitad del canuto (tecnicas avanzadas) te explican como realizar tecnicas de otra forma mas dificil pero tambien mas efectiva. Es que jorgeo, eso de no leer...

----------


## jorgeo

Esk yo aun no he llegado a la mitad del canuto y por ello lo hago igual que cuando lo aprendi pero de todas formas lo mirare a ver como viene ahi

----------


## Raúl Fuentes

Precisamente ayer vi un tema interesantísimo en el foro (Cuánto más lee uno el foro más cosas interesantes encuentra, es raro que no se haya tratado ya alguna duda, que tengamos los nuevos, anteriormente) recopilando los mejores juegos "Automáticos" http://www.magiapotagia.com/about111...120ed7ee091b6c

Casi todos los juegos alli mencionados son del Canuto y, creo que de la trilogía Light de Roberto Giobbi (Esto último lo digo desde la ignorancia ya que no tengo esa interesantísima trilogía de la que tanto se habla en el foro) Tengo los 2 volúmenes de Cartomagia Fácil de Alfredo Florensa en los que vienen muchos juegos automáticos y matemáticos asi que de momento tengo material de sobra para iniciarme en esto, seguro que encuentro juegos interesantísimos en dichos volúmenes.

*Un saludo y espero que te sirva de mucho el tema que te he pasado y recuerda: Usa el buscador para ver si tus dudas están resueltas anteriormente y lee todo lo que puedas del foro ya que aprenderás muchísimo.*  :Wink:

----------


## HIPOSONANONA

si en el canuto no te convence ninguno, no existe libro en la tierra que encuentres lo que buscas, tu no  as leido el canuto.

----------


## jorgeo

muchas gracias Aprendiz_Cartomago intentare usar mas el buscador y 
HIPOSONANONA creo que ya he explicado arriba pork no me convencen y que si he leido el canuto

----------


## thrasher

hiposonanona no lee nada, lee el primer post y nada mas
¬¬ no se que sacas con escribir tanta nada :S

----------


## elmagopi

> Iniciado por elmagopi
> 
> Una de las normas del foro es no decir tacos ni palabras malsonantes. Ya que estás hablando con gente de otros países, lo menos que podías hacer es hablar con respeto y preguntar más y hablar menos. Si preguntas, se te responde. Y para tu información te diré que hay muchísimas tiendas de magia en las que venden el libro de Vicente Canuto, Cartomagia fundamental. En fin, ese es mi comentario.
> 
> 
> buta otra ves tu, siempre llorando por mis post, te aviso que los estroy arreglando todos .. 
> 
> y respecto a lo del libro, no se si leiste que yo vivo en CONCEPCION de CHILE, haber si lo saves todo dime, en que parte lo venden aqui?, gracias



Perdona pero yo no lloro nunca por un post de nadie. Y si estoy haciendo esto otra vez (que ahora mismo no lo recuerdo) es porque tú has vuelto a cometer el mismo error, pero tranquilo, es algo normal que le puede pasar a cualquiera.

No se qué significa eso de "buta", pero no suena bien. Te pediría que cambiaras la palabra o simplemente que me dijeras lo que significa, para salir de dudas. Me alegra que arregles tus posts en bien de todos para poder entenderte mejor, pero no te enfades porque te digan las cosas. Todos hemos cometido errores y yo el primero. Créeme, no lo hago por fastidiar.

----------


## Mecachis

> McAlvaro escribió
> 
> 
> 
> 
> En los libros de *Roberto Light* hay varios juegos automaticos bastante buenos.
> Los mejores como ya han dicho son. *doble prediccion, fuera de este universo*, el mago perezoso de lorayne...etc
> 			
> 		
> ...


 a ver como nadie ha dicho nada pues creo que hay que matizar algo resulta que si existe el juego FUERA DE ESTE UNIVERSO, que como decía guille es de lorayne, y aprovecho para recomendar su libro "magia con cartas" contiene de todo un poco automaticos, con pases básicos un poco mas complicados y como dice Day Vernon en el prólogo...."no necesitarás nada mas que seguir las instruccones. El resto depende de tí"
saludosssss

----------


## elmagopi

NO ESTOY SEGURO, pero creo que hay gente que no distingue entre "Fuera del universo (no fuera de este universo)" y "Fuera de este mundo". Son dos juegos totalmente distintos. Sólo quería matizar eso. ¿A qué juego hacéis referencia, al primero o al segundo que menciono? Saludos.

----------


## thrasher

no entiendo mucho, me enredaron :p , pero por lo que se "fuera del universo" es el que sale en cartomagia fundamental y "fuera de este mundo" es aquel donde "al azar" se ponen cartas voca bajo en 2 filas con la sorpresa que al final salen todas las rojas en un lado y las negras al otro ...

----------


## Mecachis

A ver el comentario de mi anterior post era para aclara que SI existe un juego denominado FUERA DE ESTE UNIVERSO, que es una versión que hace Harry Lorayne del clásico "Fuera de este mundo" (no se si como dice al magopi para liar aún mas a los que no distinguen entre "fuera de este mundo" y "fuera del universo")
Saludos.

----------


## elmagopi

No te confundas que yo no pretendo liar a nadie. Ya he dejado bien claro que "Fuera de este mundo" y "Fuera del universo" son dos juegos totalmente distintos. La cuestión que yo planteaba era si conocían la diferencia entre los dos juegos.

----------

